# Unwell



## mizery (Sep 25, 2012)

There's days when I'm Ok, then there's days that I'm unwell.

My ex just told me that our relationship has long been gone before we even reconcile twice, he said it was ended.

I'm so confused, if he think then that it's over why did he have to go back to me twice?
did he pity me? or the other option is to go back to military which he's afraid of?

I for once didn't care if it's only been a year that we're together but for second time he came back and we still talk sometimes about getting back together and meeting.
He wants to meet me in a town in my state, I suppose it's because I don't want him to give my address and there he will have me sign the divorce papers?

He said when a year ago that we met for convention that even if he fill out the divorce papers he didn't file it because he thought we can work things out.

I was confused when he said, he don't want to divorce but want to stay friends?

Does it mean that he wanted to stay friends because he is dating someone?
so if we're just friends then it means he can just date some girl without feeling that he is betraying that woman.

He said his exes cheated on him but why did he cheat on me if he's been cheated on, I suppose he's a pathological liar then...

And now he wanted to be friends with me? what for? so that he don't feel bad that he betrayed my trust?

he said he have little love for me, but bills comes in first, he's in big trouble with student debt and his family is suffering for this anyway which he blames me for.

I'm just so confused, now I realize, I was happy with him, he was happy with me for the first six months in our relationship and I'm so confused now that I thought many times that when I will date a guy I need to get used for it to last just for 6 months.
I just feel so unlovable and depressed and confused and unwell.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't let him use you as a back up plan. There are plenty of good men out there who can make up their mind and stick to one woman. Don't waste valuable time on a guy who has one foot in and one foot out. 
He is not good husband material.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

He says his exes cheated on him. Why tell you that unless as justification for him cheating on you.

How does his family blame you for his financial problems? He has some love for you, but bills come first. Unless I'm missing something, this doesn't make any sense. And why did he return to you twice if the relationship in his eyes was long over? 

From what you have said, something is seriously wrong with this man. Take a hard look at him. Is this someone you even want to be friends with?


----------

